# Chef needs Career Change Advice



## Jay The Chef

Hi All ,
          I've been working as a chef/Head Chef/Manager for the past 22 years and I'm only 38. Now that I have a 1 1/2 year old son and one on the way I would love the opportunity to change career to something a little more family friendly,as the hours I work are crazy and to be honest I have lost my passion for the whole chef thing.I am living in Cork
 Now I have a vast array of skills and my knowledge is in food and hospitality and really love working and training others (but tutor/instructor jobs are very scarce).I would truly love to change my career direction as to what I am unsure but I don't mind further training ,starting at the bottom but need a decent starting wage due to mortgage and mouths to feed.
I have a strong interest in Counselling/working with trade unions/company liasing etc and the like and I would love the opportunity to do something there  but in all honesty I would love to try anything.
I have a master degree in Reiki and Secheim (complementary health)
Worked briefly with Siptu and have done numerous Health and Safety course,as well as cooking there is a lot more to a chef job like stock ordering,haccap,product development,Gp's , team building ,management etc etc.
So if anyone out there has any pointers ,help or advice  
please please please help me as I am at my wits end and really want to leave the chef world behind me.
Thanks all
Jay


----------



## G7979

not sure what to say about the change of direction, but perhaps you could start a catering business, home parties that sort of thing, with your experience I'm sure a lot of people would be interested in hiring you. It may help you financially while you retrain at something else, if thats the road you decide to go down, I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to be your own boss either!


----------



## cole

Get professional advice. A good guidance counsellor will help you identify your skills and strengths and careers/courses that you may be interested in.


----------



## pinkyBear

Hi Jay,
I changed from Nursing to IT - (looking back I dont know why!!!) - but what I did was I contacted a local university - they have career guidance people who specialise in this area - and basically I went to one privatly...


----------



## Jay The Chef

Thanks for your help ,any more would be greatly appreciated too.


----------



## Brianne

I think you need to sit down with the piece of paper and work out firstly what you definitely have no interest in. From there you may come up with some idea as to where your interests lay. Have you any access to a career guidance teacher , they would be able to help steer you in the right direction but to be honest you should try and work out yourself where your interests lay.
Then contact your local VEC, Cork Institute of Technology and UCC on all the courses available to mature students because you definitely won't earn the same wages as a chef /manager without training. 
You mentioned that you have Health and Safety Training, if you have a cert. as far as I know, UCC run a diploma course for those that have the cert. Maybe something in Food Hygiene with the H/S with all the years in the industry might be something to consider. Consider the people you dealt with in the industy who inspected your premises and their qualifications. Also you said you did ordering and inventory.......maybe get qualified in purchasing and inventory management. Call to Fas and see whats on offer. 
I'm sure you've thought of all this yourself , however just be aware that it's difficult to change career, take your time , and best of luck .


----------



## ClubMan

Jay The Chef said:


> I have a master degree in Reiki and Secheim (complementary health)


Really? From what institution?


----------



## Jay The Chef

ClubMan said:


> Really? From what institution?


The National Holistic & Complimentary Therapy Centre in Leeds.


----------



## ClubMan

Oh - I thought it might be from a real university.


----------



## Jay The Chef

Well according to some beliefs ,We are all masters and creators of our own reality as we all have lessons to learn and tasks to accomplish in this life.

It is your personal opinion to write that Leeds University is not " REAL" ,as it is mine to find your reply to be both unhelpful and non proactive advice.
I would appreciate a more helpful and proactive approach especially from an administrator .
Isn't that what this site is about after all,putting in a post to seek advice,to be helpful to those we can with our knowledge and experience.


----------



## TheBlock

Jay The Chef said:


> Well according to some beliefs ,We are all masters and creators of our own reality as we all have lessons to learn and tasks to accomplish in this life.
> 
> It is your personal opinion to write that Leeds University is not " REAL" ,as it is mine to find your reply to be both unhelpful and non proactive advice.
> I would appreciate a more helpful and proactive approach especially from an administrator .
> Isn't that what this site is about after all,putting in a post to seek advice,to be helpful to those we can with our knowledge and experience.


 

You tell him....Seems like it's get clubman day


----------



## Lauren

Congratulations on your Masters....don't worry about the unhelpful comments...

Spending some time with a Life/Career Coach might help you to examine what you are good at, what you would like to do. Let me now if you would like a recommendation in your area.


----------



## ClubMan

Lauren said:


> Congratulations on your Masters....don't worry about the unhelpful comments...


It's hardly "unhelpful" to point out that this "masters" is not what most people would understand as such a qualification from a "real" university/college.


----------



## Green

ClubMan said:


> It's hardly "unhelpful" to point out that this "masters" is not what most people would understand as such a qualification from a "real" university/college.


 
Yes but its not helpful either considering what the OP wants to achieve.


----------



## Green

Given your experience in catering perhaps you might check with Fas and or Cert to see if they have any teaching posts in catering. Or what they would require in terms of qualifications and /or practical experience to move into this field. In addition to the guidance counsellor route you might also want to check with a recruitment company to see what they might suggest to you regarding your options.


----------



## liaconn

Jay The Chef said:


> Well according to some beliefs ,We are all masters and creators of our own reality as we all have lessons to learn and tasks to accomplish in this life.
> 
> It is your personal opinion to write that Leeds University is not " REAL" ,as it is mine to find your reply to be both unhelpful and non proactive advice.
> I would appreciate a more helpful and proactive approach especially from an administrator .
> Isn't that what this site is about after all,putting in a post to seek advice,to be helpful to those we can with our knowledge and experience.


 
Well said. What a rude comment to have thrown at you.

I would agree with other posters who recommend seeing a career guidance expert. Its always helpful to have someone who can get you to really look at things objectively and tease out a situation from all angles. I hope it works out and you get the work/life balance you want.


----------



## Jay The Chef

ClubMan said:


> It's hardly "unhelpful" to point out that this "masters" is not what most people would understand as such a qualification from a "real" university/college.


MMMMMMMMmmmmmmm   Master degree not Masters as you mentioned and when you said ,"Really? from what institution?" 
I would assume that you are not familiar with the practice and principles of Reiki/Secheim and also that you are not aware that there are 3 degrees to becoming a Reiki / Sechem Master.
Hopefully now that you are informed that this will help you in your education and thus clarify what a Master is when speaking of Master Degree in Reiki and Secheim.
Have a nice day and be happy
Ps Thank you to all those who have been proactive,helpful and courteous.


----------



## Lauren

ClubMan said:


> It's hardly "unhelpful" to point out that this "masters" is not what most people would understand as such a qualification from a "real" university/college.


 
My opnion is that your comment was unhelpful to the OP


----------



## Jay The Chef

Lauren said:


> My opnion is that your comment was unhelpful to the OP


Thanks Lauren you're right he/she was being unhelpful to me.


----------



## Diziet

Jay The Chef said:


> Thanks Lauren you're right he/she was being unhelpful to me.



I hope that the feedback and ideas has helped to clarify your thinking and best of luck with your career change. I feel that ClubMan's point, though blunt, was not unfair - you said you had a 'degree' and a degree is generally viewed as a qualification from a university or accredited third level institution. What you seem to have is a qualification - accredited or not I have no idea as it is not my field of expertise, but it does not sound like a university degree to me. 

If you think about it, far from being unhelpful, this is actually useful feedback - if i saw such a qualification on a CV I would be quite positive towards it - if the qualification was described as  degree I am afraid the CV would go in the bin.

You seem to have plenty of skills, so it is a matter of making a good choice and going for it.


----------



## liaconn

Diziet said:


> I hope that the feedback and ideas has helped to clarify your thinking and best of luck with your career change. I feel that ClubMan's point, though blunt, was not unfair - you said you had a 'degree' and a degree is generally viewed as a qualification from a university or accredited third level institution. What you seem to have is a qualification - accredited or not I have no idea as it is not my field of expertise, but it does not sound like a university degree to me.
> 
> If you think about it, far from being unhelpful, this is actually useful feedback - if i saw such a qualification on a CV I would be quite positive towards it - if the qualification was described as degree I am afraid the CV would go in the bin.
> 
> You seem to have plenty of skills, so it is a matter of making a good choice and going for it.


 
Your post is useful feedback, because you have explained the thinking behind your views. Making belittling one liners about 'real' degrees and universities with no further information or comment is not really feedback, in my opinion.


----------



## skint

Sorry to jump in Chef but does anybody know a (good) careers adviser in Dublin City or North Dublin?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blossy

hi, congrats on wanting a change, i was in the hotel industry for 10years and for same reasons i changed as for kids, i do know that i had to take a big step down money wise but it was worth the struggle in the end. im still not where i want to be but i got out of it and got a job, nothing too strenous so i could go to college at night. its tough with smallies but it can be done. From working in hotels i can only imagine how your family is coping with your hours. my advice is def go to fas and see what they have to offer, your own business is a great idea and u have all the skills needed, but do you have the finances to back it or once again, loosing time from your family!? Any chef that i know that left,went into business with others in the catering industry! if your passion is gone def look into courses and hopefully someone who has done this can mail u on this! best of luck.


----------



## Jay The Chef

Seriously straying from the original point here lads/ladies it's a post about career change ,thank you those who are posting about this and as for the other comments best left in the bin.
Positive comments re career change gladly and greatly appreciated.
thank you


----------



## delgirl

My other half was an Executive Chef for 20 years and left in Autumn 2006.

He didn't know what he wanted to do either, it just wasn't being a chef anymore. He still loves cooking, but the hours were just so anti-social and there are a lot of 'politics' involved in hotel work.

He missed our son growing up - working all hours and weekends and 6 day's a week in the Far and Middle East and Africa. Our son is now 14 and hardly knows his Dad and is very close to me as I was the only one there for him.

We now run a very successful International Recruitment Agency and have been able to use all his many contacts, both here and abroad, that he made over the years. We specialise in the placement of qualified and experienced chefs, mainly from mainland Europe.

Another friend of ours who was F & B Manager for many years has joined a large company who supply specialist breads. He is responsible for new products and sales with a 9 to 5 job, Monday to Friday and almost the same salary he was on before.

Someone else we know has changed from Executive Sous Chef to purchasing of food and beverage products for a large company. 

Another long time Executive Chef has formed a partnership with a reputable butcher and he is using his skills as a Chef to negotiate business deals with other Executive Chefs as he knows exactly what they want, how it should be presented and can help calculate yields etc.  He also now works Monday to Friday, 9 to 5.

It's probably always easier for a Chef to do something food related as that's where his knowledge lies. However, you have the complimentary therapy qualification and are lucky to have this option to consider as well.

Whatever you do, good luck with it and enjoy the time with your family.


----------



## mildew

Chef! Have you considered the idea of working in the Industrial catering section? 
I was in a similar position a few years ago, (recently married, young child etc.) I moved to one of the large contract catering companies. I am on very similar wage to before with no more night work, no week-end work, no more bank holiday or christmas work either. I still love my choice of career and also have great home life too! 
There was an old idea in Hotels and restaurants that Industrial catering was "not real cooking" there are alot of very good quality units out there where the quality of food is on par with many of the best kitchens in "real" cooking.


----------



## yob

ClubMan said:


> Really? From what institution?


is this relivant.



> Oh - I thought it might be from a real university


.
not relivant.



> hardly "unhelpful" to point out that this "masters" is not what most people would understand as such a qualification from a "real" university/college.


this is not relivant as to the op origional question,if you cant be helpful to the question in hand,please refrane from posting thankyou.



> I would appreciate a more helpful and proactive approach especially from an administrator .
> Isn't that what this site is about after all,putting in a post to seek advice,to be helpful to those we can with our knowledge and experience


. 
well sad chef and i totally agree,perhaps you should consider an administrater position here.
as to your qustion chef,go to a recruitment office,and arange to see one of there managers,who will have alot of experiance and guide you in the right direction,its what they do,best of luck i know exactly how you feel.be patient,yob.


----------



## Jay The Chef

Cheers mate,working now as a Deli-manager,no drop in pay but a few more hours involved which I don't mind.As well as it's a starting salary and a new ladder to climb as well as new skills to learn.
Thanks for your and other constructive replies.
Jay


----------



## DavyJones

Jay The Chef said:


> Cheers mate,working now as a Deli-manager,no drop in pay but a few more hours involved which I don't mind.As well as it's a starting salary and a new ladder to climb as well as new skills to learn.
> Thanks for your and other constructive replies.
> Jay



That was quick, fair play.


----------



## vegetablevn

Jay The Chef said:


> Cheers mate,working now as a Deli-manager,no drop in pay but a few more hours involved which I don't mind.As well as it's a starting salary and a new ladder to climb as well as new skills to learn.
> Thanks for your and other constructive replies.
> Jay



   Hi,

  I agreed with you. Any way, your points of view make me thinking about some thing for my project.

  Pls try to keep posting. Tks and best regards


----------



## johnno09

Have you looked into training and opportunities as a health and safety inspector for the food industry? 
Id echo the point on getting professional career guidance, im sure you have no intention of throwing in a job in this climate without a clear plan of action and contingencies but do get professional guidance first and try and get a part time qualification to make your change if you need one. In that regard your hours might be of benefit in the short term if you have to undertake training. Id think long and hard about starting your own business at the moment instead id put your time and energy into a gradual progression plan.


----------

